# rabbit-safe garden plants???



## pretty flowers (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,I have rabbit proof area of my garden but it is looking rather bland and I wondered whether there are any plants I could put in it that the rabbits cant/wont eat or do they just chomp through everything?!

Are there any other things I could put in it to brighten it up a bit? Also, they dug up all the grass so its kinda mud now so am wondering if I should put bark chippings or something in its place???


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Try lavender, its safe for them to eat as its a herb but is hardy so they won't kill it off, get a largish bush of it though so theres too much for bunny to eat in one go.

Another one is called londons pride (saxifrage). I found the rabbits love eating the flowers from it but it grows fast and spreads so they won't kill it off, it grows back every year as well so no having to replace it after it dies back for winter. 

If you plant mint as well it has pretty purple flowers about this time of year and again rabbits like it but it spreads fast so they're unlikely to kill it all off. Also with mint unless all the roots are pulled out it will grow back every year. I have some and pulled it all out last year as I hate the smell of it but this year its grown back again as a decent size bush. It does need to be controlled though so it won't take over too big an area. 

A small willow tree could look nice too in a pot. I have one about 5ft in a big half barrel type pot. The rabbits can't get to it to strip the bark but it looks nice with all the white catkins on and you can cut a few branches off for bunny to chew on as well either dried or fresh. 

Avoid anything thats evergreen as its poisonous, although most rabbits will avoid it and not eat it but I wouldn't take the risk.


----------

